# Schnittstellenproblem neues Field PG



## dodo (1 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hab hier ein nagelneues Field PG und schon gleich Ärger! 

Siemens hat zwar scheinbar gemerkt, dass es immer noch einige gute alte S5 Steuerungen gibt ( ja, gibt es !) und den neuen PGs wieder ne AG Schnittstelle fest eingebaut (mein letztes PG hatte hinten so nen dicken Knubbel zum anstecken mit Schnittstellen, absolute Misttechnik m.E.).

Nun zum Problem:
War gestern bei Kunden mit S5 und wollte stolz das neue PG "vorführen".
Nur komm ich an der S5 nicht Online! :-(

Ichbekomm nur die System-Meldung  0334 .
Kann jemand mit diesen STEp 5 Meldungen was anfangen?
Ich find nämlich nix in den Handbüchern.

An der Schnittstellen-Konfig. kann ich auch nix auffälliges finden.
Aber bevor ich mich durch den Service-Dschungel von Siemens kämpfe, will ich versuchen, dass zuerst mal selbst (oder mit Forumshilfe) in den Griff zu kriegen. Kann ja nicht viel sein.

Für Infos sag ich schonb mal Danke!


----------



## Bitverbieger (3 Februar 2008)

Suche in der FAQ bei Siemens nach diesem Fehler.
Dort wird die Ursache und die Abhilfe beschrieben.


----------



## marlob (3 Februar 2008)

dodo schrieb:


> ...
> Aber bevor ich mich durch den Service-Dschungel von Siemens kämpfe, will ich versuchen, dass zuerst mal selbst (oder mit Forumshilfe) in den Griff zu kriegen. Kann ja nicht viel sein.
> 
> Für Infos sag ich schonb mal Danke!


So undurchsichtig ist der Dschungel bei Siemens gar nicht
"Systemmeldung Nr. 0334" beim Versuch mit STEP 5 V7.2 unter Windows XP online zu gehen


----------



## dodo (5 Februar 2008)

Irgendwie such ich bei Siemens immer in den falschen Ecken!

Hat sich erledigt: Active Sync hat ungefragt meine  Schnittstelle  belegt und  dadurch  blockiert.


----------

